# Why can't I pay for my membership using my PayPal balance?



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I'm trying to renew my membership to TCF but when I try to pay it's forcing me to do an eCheck or debit card payment from my bank account. I don't want to do that, I want to pay with my PayPal balance, but I can't seem to do that.

Anyone else have this issue? How do I fix it?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

So....just uninterested in my money, huh?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Bryan,

I'll look into this and see if there's something we can do. I'll be in touch soon, and thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bryan, I investigated this further and discovered that the initial payment must be by instant transfer, and future payments will be drawn from your existing PayPal balance.

I'll PM you directly with more details, we can accept an alternate PayPal payment to allow you to draw from your existing balance, but that isn't how we would normally do it 

Hope this helps.

Pete


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Well, I was a member and am not sure why it didn't renew from my PayPal balance.

You won't be able to PM me since I'm over the 150 limit for non-members, but if you want to email me you can at bryanmc @ gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure - I'll do that. If you were on the "Old TC Club" then you were not on an auto-renew subscription, which would explain why it didn't do it automatically this time around. Because of that, it's considered an "initial" subscription even though you were a former member, since the club terms changed.

Furthermore, we feel that members should be able to pay with their existing balance on an "initial" subscription as well so I'm going to be looking into ways we can do that. Thanks again for bringing it to our attention.

Pete


----------

